# Boxwave Kindle 3 cover



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

They also have a black cover. I like the look of the distressed leather. If you don't want a leather cover as this is fake leather it looks like a decent cover at a great price at $23. Reviews for the kindle 2 cover were very favorable.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000CCBSM0/ref=oss_product?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I have that case for my K2 and I love it.  Actually the price for the K2 case is less than $9.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I got my case yesterday. Very happy with it. I in general didn't want a case with straps but I find these are so small that they disappear while I am reading. Being black helps as well. Very pleased with the quality and look of the cover. It has a worn leather look in a nice saddle brown color.Nice looking faux leather. Its light but still protective. Weighs 4.5 ounces. I know its protective because my cat put half his weight on the cover yesterday and no damage was done! If anyone is interested in the skin, its steampunk by gelskins. I got it off the amazon site. Very nice skin.


----------

